# Let the CableCARD battles begin



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

So I go over to the local Comcast office to try to convince them to let me do a self install. Heres a general idea of how it went:

(Pony, PM me if you want more details that I prefer not to post here because of privacy info)

Me: I would like to order digital service and two CableCARDs please.
CC: Sales pitch on why STBs are better.
Me: I would prefer to use my TiVo with the CableCARDs, thank you for the info though.
CC: Are you really sure?
Me: Yes.
CC: Really sure?
Me: Yes
CC: We need to send a tech.
Me: [conversation not posted here, but all failed, they'll send a tech]
CC: OK, that will be $14.95 for Digital Cable and $5 for HD service.
Me: Whoa, I dont want to pay the $5 service fee (p.s. I know that they will provide HD to me anyway)
CC: Well we have no way to turn it off, so we need to charge you the $5
Me: [conversation not posted here]
Me: I dont want the HD so I dont want to pay. I just want the CCs.
Me: I don't think you can tie the purchase of one service to the requirement of purchasing another purchase. This is 'tieing' and I believe illegal.
CC: Sorry, cant do it.
Me: May I please speak with a Manager?
CC: OK.
CC Manager (after much behind the scenes discussion): OK, we can set you up with a CC and no HD charge.
CC Manager: What kind of device was it again? (like they have never even heard of a TiVo)
Me: I actually want two CableCARDs since this is a dual tuner device like the 6412. Are they both included in the price?
CC: There is a second outlet charge of $8.95.
Me: Is this considered a second outlet? This is just like a 6412 which has two tuners. That isnt considered a second outlet.
CC Manager: Gee I really don't know, lets cross that bridge when we get to it.
CC Manager: Here's my card, call me when they arrive for the install.

[More to come later in a later edit. Check back for more detail]

Bottom line... Don't let them charge you more


----------



## mskvarenina (Jun 24, 2002)

After I ordered my S3 this morning I immediately called my cable provider (Cablevision) to scheduled the CableCARD install (since they won't just ship them to me and let me do my own card plug in). 

the woman first asked for the make and model of my TV and I tried to explain it was not a TV the cards were going into but rather a DVR that uses CableCARDs. Then she argued with me that she'd love to sell me services but they only work with TVs. After saying "Ma'am, I realize you are not technical and don't understand what I am asking for but the same CableCARD that works in TVs also works in TiVo Series 3 DVRs" she put me on hold for 10 minutes. Then a manager came on the line and said he heard I was asking for CableCARDs without a TV. I explained it was for a TiVo Series 3 and he semed to understand.

My installation (@ $46) is scheduled for next week. The CableCARDS themselves rent at $1.75/mo.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

mskvarenina,

Where are you located? I have Cablevision and I was curious about the prices and how they would handle this. Are they simply $1.75/month each, or is the second one more/less? I live on LI and even though I won't be getting the S3 just yet ($$$) I am interested in Cablevision's handling of this whole thing.


----------



## mike300 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have Comcast currently with the Motorola DVR and the Digital Silver package. I am being charged $5/month for HD. What is that for exactly? Am I being ripped off? When I get the S3, do I need to have this $5 HD charge?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

mike300 said:


> I have Comcast currently with the Motorola DVR and the Digital Silver package. I am being charged $5/month for HD. What is that for exactly? Am I being ripped off? When I get the S3, do I need to have this $5 HD charge?


If you pay for DVR and the HD charge, you have been getting ripped off. I never paid both. DVR includes the HD charge.

Regarding the S# and the charge. I have been going around and around with Comcast and eventually ended up with their director of government affairs who told me I won't have to pay the HD charge. I believe I'll still get the HD though.


----------



## cekauzl (Sep 6, 2006)

mike300 said:


> I have Comcast currently with the Motorola DVR and the Digital Silver package. I am being charged $5/month for HD. What is that for exactly? Am I being ripped off? When I get the S3, do I need to have this $5 HD charge?


Are you also being charged (about $9.95) for the DVR? I have comcast digital silver with HD and am charged $5.00 for the HD box (non-DVR). I thought that the DVR also functions as a HD box, and there should only be one charge....who the hell knows, comcast sucks.


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

I may be over-simplifying things here... but you would think that it would be a good idea for Tivo to send an announcement letter and some basic S3 details to local cable distributers stating that they may be getting a slew of CableCard requests because of their new product. 

Im not talking about sending it to the corporate office - I mean the local distributers much like where ah30k went.

Maybe that was already done... I dont know.


----------



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

I called Charter this morning after ordering and they didn't even care where the cards were going. He didn't even ask what they were being used for, he just asked if I had HD and then asked if I wanted the HD package...I couldn't say "heck yeah!" fast enough.

In the few times I have had a tech come out from Charter is has been one of two people, and both are pretty good about stuff. I don't think I am going to have any issues with them putting it in the TiVo, as long as TiVo did all their testing


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

mskvarenina said:


> After I ordered my S3 this morning I immediately called my cable provider (Cablevision) to scheduled the CableCARD install (since they won't just ship them to me and let me do my own card plug in).


From your user name here I'm guessing you also post to the Cablevision_Digital mailing list (YahooGroup) 

I'm dying to see how this goes for you. Since the leaked beta photos came from a Cablevision customer I'm guessing they (CV) know what a TiVo is.

Good luck and keep us updated...


----------



## mike300 (Apr 20, 2006)

cekauzl said:


> Are you also being charged (about $9.95) for the DVR? I have comcast digital silver with HD and am charged $5.00 for the HD box (non-DVR). I thought that the DVR also functions as a HD box, and there should only be one charge....who the hell knows, comcast sucks.


Yes, I'm being charged the $9.95 DVR fee. I do have another HD non-DVR box, so I guess that's what's the other $5.00 HD charge is for.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

ah30k said:


> CC Manager: What kind of device was it again? (like they have never even heard of a TiVo)


To be fair, 99.9% of the population has never heard of a Tivo that takes cablecards.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> To be fair, 99.9% of the population has never heard of a Tivo that takes cablecards.


TiVo sent notices to the MSOs regarding the rollout of the S3 and the CableCARD details. If the MSOs did not disseminate that info, shame on the MSOs and they deserve all of the flack they get.

I didn't go asking people at the mall. I went to the cable company service desk.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

ah30k said:


> TiVo sent notices to the MSOs regarding the rollout of the S3 and the CableCARD details.


That would be the message right between the free credit card offer and the Victoria's Secret catalog? yeah I'm REALLY surprised that one page memo didn't get a high priority at every cable company.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

I have Comcast scheduled for the Thursday the 21st between 1-5pm. CSR tried to give me a warning about the cablecard only doing the local HD channels not the other HD channels because they are in the 900's... (uh-huh, sure) "that's fine" go ahead and schedule. (the local HD channels are in the 900's too, just more FUD)


----------



## mskvarenina (Jun 24, 2002)

crowfan said:


> mskvarenina,
> 
> Where are you located?


I'm from New Jersey. It was handled very poorly at first, most likely because CV didn't communicate to their sales force what a TiVo Series 3 was and that it uses the same CableCARD a TV uses. After about 5 minutes of trying to give the sales person a lesson, then another 10 minutes on hold, a manager who came on the line knew what I was asking for and was able to accomodate me without incident.


----------



## mskvarenina (Jun 24, 2002)

VinceA said:


> From your user name here I'm guessing you also post to the Cablevision_Digital mailing list (YahooGroup)
> 
> I'm dying to see how this goes for you. Since the leaked beta photos came from a Cablevision customer I'm guessing they (CV) know what a TiVo is.
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated...


Yes I'm also on the YahooGroup. I should check and see if there's any discussions going on today over there about TiVo S3. So far my install date is set for the 23rd. This should give me enough to receive the S3 from TiVo and install it in place of the horrible Scientific Atlanta SA8300HD (what a piece of junk compared to a TiVo).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mskvarenina said:


> the woman first asked for the make and model of my TV


If anyone else runs into this simply say it's a TiVo TCD648250B. They should be able to look that up on their CableLabs approved list.

Dan


----------



## talmania (Sep 7, 2006)

Got scheduled for next Tuesday the 19th. Paid for overnight shipping from Tivo--hopefully the box will arrive by then!!


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

ah30k, where are you located? 

Since I'm sure the experiences are going to vary widely by market, it would be really helpful if people can tell us where they are when they post CableCard stories.


----------



## Chad_STP (Nov 26, 2005)

I called Cox Cable in Omaha. I talked to two different sales reps who said it was impossible for them to install cable cards in anything but a TV. I finally got transferred to a technician, and she has me set up for installation this Saturday. 70 bones for the install, and then 1.99/card per month.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Comcast in Chester County, PA here. They gotta roll the truck, the trip is free, but the cards are $5 each per month.

No problem getting 2 cards and they didn't care about the device.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I emailed comcast about the cable cards and they said they were $10.45 a month for each card. However, since I have one of their silver packages I can get one of the cards for free. I have also found out that the cards will not allow you to recieve ON DEMAND and PAY PER VIEW channels. Looks like I will be keeping my comcast DVR.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Chad_STP said:


> I called Cox Cable in Omaha. I talked to two different sales reps who said it was impossible for them to install cable cards in anything but a TV. I finally got transferred to a technician, and she has me set up for installation this Saturday. 70 bones for the install, and then 1.99/card per month.


Hey finally another Omaha person!

I feel your pain, I'm set for a Sunday install, when is yours?


----------



## Chad_STP (Nov 26, 2005)

cap said:


> Hey finally another Omaha person!
> 
> I feel your pain, I'm set for a Sunday install, when is yours?


I set my install for Saturday between 10:00 & Noon. I just hope I have it by then.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

Called Cox in San Diego. Rep seemed a little confused at first as to why I wanted two cablecards. Put me on hold for a minute. Came back and said "Okay. You're all set." They'll be out on Monday to install. Hopefully the box arrives by then...


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

man... Cablevision insisted that I give them my TV Model number... even though it's not going in a TV. I hope they bring the right cards....... UGH..... I just KNOW this is going to be a hassle....


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

SNJpage1 said:


> I emailed comcast about the cable cards and they said they were $10.45 a month for each card. However, since I have one of their silver packages I can get one of the cards for free. I have also found out that the cards will not allow you to recieve ON DEMAND and PAY PER VIEW channels. Looks like I will be keeping my comcast DVR.


Comcasts web site says the cards are free. Might want to double-check that price.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jmatero said:


> man... Cablevision insisted that I give them my TV Model number... even though it's not going in a TV. I hope they bring the right cards....... UGH..... I just KNOW this is going to be a hassle....


There is only one type of CableCARD (at least right now) so you should be fine.

Dan


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll definitely have my fingers crossed over the next week......<heavy breathing>


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Gregor said:


> Comcast in Chester County, PA here. They gotta roll the truck, the trip is free, but the cards are $5 each per month.
> 
> No problem getting 2 cards and they didn't care about the device.


I just checked the Comcast site, Greg- from their FAQ:



> What is the cost for CableCARD service?
> 
> There is no additional charge for CableCARD service above what you currently pay for Digital Cable service (NOTE: additional outlet charges for programming may apply).


So if you already have a Digital cable plan, they shouldn't be charging you for the cards.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Jobeth66 said:


> I just checked the Comcast site, Greg- from their FAQ:
> 
> So if you already have a Digital cable plan, they shouldn't be charging you for the cards.


My local Comcast office quoted me $4.95 extra per card. Maybe that's what the "_NOTE: additional outlet charges for programming may apply_" language attached to that FAQ answer is all about. They're calling it an outlet charge.

They also can't schedule my appt to install the cards until two Saturdays from now.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Jobeth66 said:


> I just checked the Comcast site, Greg- from their FAQ:
> 
> So if you already have a Digital cable plan, they shouldn't be charging you for the cards.


Thanks, I'll bet it's an outlet charge. I was stunned the truck roll was free.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Outlet charge is fine, as long as I only have to pay ONE outlet charge for the two cards that are going into ONE device. It's the same as their own dual-tuner DVR which is considered a single outlet.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

David Bolling said:


> Outlet charge is fine, as long as I only have to pay ONE outlet charge for the two cards that are going into ONE device. It's the same as their own dual-tuner DVR which is considered a single outlet.


I will certainly be checking that.

I'm not sure why the multiple outlets crap has started up again. It was dropped for analog cable years ago, and I suspect it's just another "Because we can" fee.


----------



## tigertech (Sep 12, 2006)

Since my Series 3 is on the way, I called 1-800-COMCAST to order cablecards.

As soon as I mentioned "cablecard", the person who answered said "let me transfer you to our cablecard department". A perky guy picked up and I started trying to explain that I needed two cablecards for my new TiVo DVR ("because it can record two channels at once, just like the Comcast DVR"), and astonishingly, he instantly understood what I was talking about and said that he'd already talked to another TiVo Series 3 user today.

Even better: Since the two cablecards are going into the same device, there is no monthly fee for two cards. The only fee is a $15.99 "installation fee". The installation is scheduled for next Monday. The whole phone call took less than five minutes.

Anyone having trouble with their local Comcast office might want to just call the 800 number and ask for the "cablecard department", since they seem to have at least one knowledgeable person working there.


----------



## wilcotree (Jun 26, 2006)

Comcast in Portland, OR told me it's $16.95 to roll the truck and no cost for the cards. I am on the digital platinum plan. The rep seemed to understand what TiVo was and that it required 2 cards but went on and on about how I would only be able to recieve channels 1-71 with this set-up.


----------



## talmania (Sep 7, 2006)

wilcotree said:


> Comcast in Portland, OR told me it's $16.95 to roll the truck and no cost for the cards. I am on the digital platinum plan. The rep seemed to understand what TiVo was and that it required 2 cards but went on and on about how I would only be able to recieve channels 1-71 with this set-up.


Misguided rep there for sure! 

I'm in Portland as well and have a cablecard installed from Comcast and I'm certain it receives all the channels.


----------



## wilcotree (Jun 26, 2006)

talmania said:


> Misguided rep there for sure!
> 
> I'm in Portland as well and have a cablecard installed from Comcast and I'm certain it receives all the channels.


But you do lose "On-demand" functionality, right? Channel 1? I pretty sure you need the box for this.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Jobeth66,

No, cablecard *service* does cost no more than your standard digital cable plan...

However, you still rent the cablecard for extra, like you rent your digital cable STB for extra.

Just as an example, I'm paying $10/month for cable DVR service + $5/month for my cable DVR STB for $15/month combined.

My neighbor who was using a non-DVR cable STB was also paying around $5/month for his box.

The 2 cable cards will cost me $1.75/month each for $3.50/month combined.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tigertech said:


> Even better: Since the two cablecards are going into the same device, there is no monthly fee for two cards. The only fee is a $15.99 "installation fee". The installation is scheduled for next Monday. The whole phone call took less than five minutes.


That's awesome news! I hope this policy carries over to all markets as that "additional outlet" fee is a real killer for some people.

Dan


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Tiger, you're the first person to say he's not paying a fee for CC w Comcast. I thought they were around $3.00/month for each card?

From what I see everyone else is charging for CCs.

I'm with TWC and at $1.75/mo they were one of the cheaper ones I've seen.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

eisenb11 said:


> Tiger, you're the first person to say he's not paying a fee for CC w Comcast. I thought they were around $3.00/month for each card?
> 
> From what I see everyone else is charging for CCs.
> 
> I'm with TWC and at $1.75/mo they were one of the cheaper ones I've seen.


Comcast (at least in my area) does not (well, did not) charge extra for a cable card. They DID charge extra for "additional outlets" however..so its a fee by another name. The first card was free, and the second had a charge, since it was usually for another TV. I'm not sure how their system would handle 2 cards going into 1 "TV" (being the TiVo). *shrug*

I called TWC (which swallowed Comcast in SoCal), and they said it was $6 for another cable card...which is, not surprisingly, the same cost as an "additional digital outlet" which entitled you to another digital box. An "additional analog outlet" was $2, and entitled you to an analog box. Its all the same fees, just new names!

I am hoping in the next couple months things will stabilize, and the fees old Comcast customers pay are at least in line with the rest of TWC! I'd just like to have my basic cable not be scrambled and require a box!


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

No CableCARD charge here in Hotlanta with Comcast. At least for the first one (I only have one).


----------



## catperson (Dec 21, 2001)

Ereth said:


> Comcasts web site says the cards are free. Might want to double-check that price.


i can never find anything on that lousy Comcast web site. it is worthless.

any chance you could post the URL for that info? (i stopped by the office in Brick, NJ today to ask about the cards ... needless to say, they were totally clueless ... sigh ...)

thanks a million (in advance!)

catperson/kathy

NEVERMIND! I just found Amy's message with the link to the FAQ. thanks!

catperson/kathy


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Comcast has different rates and fees for different regions, they all operate like separate little companies.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

catperson said:


> i can never find anything on that lousy Comcast web site. it is worthless.
> 
> any chance you could post the URL for that info? (i stopped by the office in Brick, NJ today to ask about the cards ... needless to say, they were totally clueless ... sigh ...)
> 
> ...


Comcast recently redid their website, and its even worse than before. :-(

My address (which is now served by Time Warner) used to work, but they seem to have caught up. If you can post a (generic) address for your area (or private message me), I'll see what I can find.

-Jake


----------



## someToast (Aug 14, 2000)

keenanSR said:


> Comcast has different rates and fees for different regions, they all operate like separate little companies.


Yep. Mine for the south bay said that the first card was free by law, but that the second one was a $6.95 monthly lease (of course, I'll be getting rid of the $9.95 monthly charge for the Motorola POS I've got now).


----------



## andystj (Mar 17, 2004)

I haven't been active AT ALL on this board since the HR10-250 first came out, so I'm clueless as to how active the mods are.

I do know that cable cards are going to be a HUGE deal with these, and I think it would be great if this could be set up as a clearing house for information, tips and experiences with the cable companies. Perhaps different threads for each of the big cable companies. I'd start my own Time Warner thread, but I don't have enough information to share to justify it.

Anyway, I'm in an area that recently switched from Comcast to Time Warner (just north of Dallas, Texas). The transition is ongoing, and I don't think they have their act together yet. I will NEED 2 of these, which of course means 4 cable cards. My first quick talk with Time Warner indicated that each cable card after the first would count as an additional outlet at a monthly fee of $8.95. Figuring taxes, that will add up to over $30 per month on top of the Tivo fees. I'm pretty sure that has to be wrong, but I'd like to know other's experiences.

I currently use 2 DTV HR10-250's, but I'm sufficiently annoyed with D* to abandon them. I'm just trying to find out whether I can justify the switch. Between upfront equipment costs, cable plans, Tivo fees, and cost recoupment by selling off old equipment, the arithmatic is just a bit complicated.  Without knowing the story with the cable cards, it's an unsolvable problem.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

someToast said:


> Yep. Mine for the south bay said that the first card was free by law, but that the second one was a $6.95 monthly lease (of course, I'll be getting rid of the $9.95 monthly charge for the Motorola POS I've got now).


So, the first one "free" and second one charged as an "Additional Digital Outlet", excellent. That's what I was hoping for. My plan is to go with just Limited Basic and the two CCs. This will give me the HD locals which are the only channels I'm interested in although I'm not sure if there will be an additional $5 "HDTV Service" charge, I'm hoping not. I figured out the Moto is costing me about $45 a month and I'm just tired of paying Comcast all that money, especially since they won't upgrade our local system.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

tigertech said:


> Anyone having trouble with their local Comcast office might want to just call the 800 number and ask for the "cablecard department", since they seem to have at least one knowledgeable person working there.


Easier said than done. Comcast has 25 (I think) call centers all over the country and in Canada.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

Well I contacted Metrocast cable in Rochester NH about switching to them for cable and getting 2 cable cards. The good news was that they would only charge me one install fee of $50 for the cable install and both cable card setups. The bad news was that they do not rent cable cards they only sell them for $100 each. They also told me that they do not have multi stream cards available. 

I really want a series 3 and had planned on getting one as soon as they were available even at $800 but having to add $200 more for cable cards may force me to wait.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

segaily said:


> The bad news was that they do not rent cable cards they only sell them for $100 each.


That seems like a good way to prohibit customers from doing using them! I wonder what the FCC would have to say about that?

Oh wait...they don't care...the telcos and cable companies practically pay their salaries! :down:


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

SoBayJake said:


> That seems like a good way to prohibit customers from doing using them! I wonder what the FCC would have to say about that?
> 
> Oh wait...they don't care...the telcos and cable companies practically pay their salaries! :down:


I suspect that Metrocast was exempted from most of the cable card regulations because they are so small, but I do agree at $100 each they are pricing a lot of people out of getting them. What I would really like to know is how much do the cable companies pay for the cards.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

mskvarenina said:


> My installation (@ $46) is scheduled for next week. The CableCARDS themselves rent at $1.75/mo.


Cablevision web site says that Cable Cards are $1.25 each.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

Called 1-800-COMCAST. They're driving by on Tuesday with 2 cable cards, no charge. I am, though, on the platinum plan and have 2x STB's already (which I am keeping, for the bedroom and for ondemand stuff)

The guy didn't know what I was talking about at first, but I explained it's for my new Tivo digital recorder and it takes two cable cards, he went and spoke to someone and all was well.

This is exciting 

Chris.


----------



## tube013 (Jun 29, 2001)

I called my local comcast office... (New Castle/Wilmington, DE) and have an appointment for next thursday. they want to charge me 2x15.95 for the install since it's 2 pieces of equipment (I'm acutaully returning a moto box I have now) and then they are taking an additional $8.95 onto my bill a month for the second card.... (the cards are free, I'm paying and additional charege for the service... or think of it as an outlet charge she said)... really ridiculous.



Do the installers have any authority to change these charges? They are ususally much more down to earth. The rep I talked to had no clue was was going on. If not I will call as soon as it is installed.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

tube013 said:


> (the cards are free, I'm paying and additional charege for the service... or think of it as an outlet charge she said)... really ridiculous.


You may be able to argue that one since it is one outlet, one device, two tuners.

And installers generally can't do jack with pricing.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> I emailed comcast about the cable cards and they said they were $10.45 a month for each card. However, since I have one of their silver packages I can get one of the cards for free. I have also found out that the cards will not allow you to recieve ON DEMAND and PAY PER VIEW channels. Looks like I will be keeping my comcast DVR.


Why would you keep your comcast DVR for On Demand and Pay Per View, you cant record either of those two things so why not just downgrade to a regular box and get rid of your DVR fee? Just a thought, tryin to save you a few bucks.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Strange that there are such differing experiences within Comcast. Here's what happened to me today in their office in Redmond, WA:

Me: I need two CableCards.
Them: Okay.

There was no charge for pickup and no hassle at all.

I don't know what'll happen on my next bill, and frankly, it went so smoothly that I didn't want to ask. Right now, the only official word spoken to me was a girl at 1-888-COMCAST who told me there was no charge for CableCards, and I'm happy to have that as the last thing I was told so I can complain if there's a charge. Well, complain for at least one month's bill, anyway.

---

Oh, and I second the person who said to use the free STB that comes with your package. You don't need their full-fledged (I say that with a smirk) DVR for VoD or PPV.


----------



## teddyk (Oct 14, 2002)

Had appt for btwn 9 and 11 today to install cablecards. Tech called me at 9:50 and said he was having problems with cablecards he was installing today, the cards are not capable of tuning channels below 158 or something like that.

Calls back later and says still having problem, PLUS ONE MORE PROBLEM. Software person in ofc says they can't program a two cablecard tivo. They don't know how to enter two cablecards for the same physical location in the house.

Thoughts?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Had appt for btwn 9 and 11 today to install cablecards. Tech called me at 9:50 and said he was having problems with cablecards he was installing today, the cards are not capable of tuning channels below 158 or something like that.[/QUOTE]
Sounds to me like they have something wrong on their end. What about already deployed CC? Can those tune below 158? Where are your HD channels located? Mine are in the upper 100s, used to be in the 900s. You could probably get the analog channels thru 99/



teddyk said:


> Calls back later and says still having problem, PLUS ONE MORE PROBLEM. Software person in ofc says they can't program a two cablecard tivo. They don't know how to enter two cablecards for the same physical location in the house.
> 
> Thoughts?


That's not your problem. They need to figure it out, and it shouldn't hold them up from installing. If they need to put it down as being in another location, fine, just do NOT let them charge you an extra outlet fee or whatever. And I would hope it would take a call EVERY MONTH like Adelphia made me do for a while.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

teddyk said:


> Thoughts?


The title of this thread is correct.


----------

